# The Girl of My Dreams - by Eager Eater (~BBW, Romance)



## Eager Eater (Oct 13, 2007)

*~BBW, Romance *- A college crush as described in a journal

[*Author's Note: *A story by me, as I meet a girl who is definitely attractive. This really didn't happen to me (yet), it's a fictional story series, written as a series of journal entries. Here is the first half. Enjoy, and please leave comments.]

*The Girl of My Dreams*

*by Eager Eater*​ 

Dear Journal,

Today was a wonderful day. Probably the best day of my life.

I was at the library in college - sitting at a table, studying for my math exam - when I saw a really sexy girl. She was pretty, beautiful, attractive - did I mention she was big? By big, I mean she had large breasts that jiggled when she walked, stretching her T-shirt as if they were going to pop out in any minute. The girl was wearing shorts that revealed big, brown, fleshy lower legs. Her thighs were shaped like a big heart, and definitely got my attention, however, not as much as her big belly. It was pretty big, sticking out like she was pregnant with six children. I caught sight of her lower belly almost peeking out from under her shirt as it moved with every step she took. Wow, what a woman!

"Hi," The Incredibly Sexy Girl said. "Do you mind if I sit here?"

My brain was scrambled, my body full of hidden excitement and energy. Her smile was so attractive. Without hesitation, I said, "Sure. Have a seat."

"Thanks."

She rested her backpack on the table and plopped down on a chair so swiftly that her body jiggled and moved so fluid and Jello-y, you'd wish slow motion existed in real life.

"Whoo! I am beat!" The Incredibly Sexy Girl wiped some sweat off her face with a napkin, her fat arm wiggling hypnotically.

I. Was. So. Attracted. To. This. Girl.

I was so nervous I started fidgeting with my notebook. I couldn't help myself. I had to tell her how I felt.

The Incredibly Sexy Girl took out notebook, textbook, and pen from her backpack. Then she looked at me and started to speak.

"So, what is your na-"

"HI, I AM ALEX, AND I AM EXTREMELY ATTRACTED TO YOU!" I said in a fast, robotic tone.

_"Stupid,"_ I said in my head, _"You blew it, Alex, you really blew it."_

Or did I? The only way to judge that was to see how The Incredibly Sexy Girl would react...


----------



## Eager Eater (Oct 28, 2007)

Dear Journal,

I have just made a complete fool of myself as I expressed my true feelings for this big, beautiful girl.

I felt nervous. Tense. Anxious. Somehow happy.

The Incredibly Sexy Girl looked at me with amazement, but then...she smiled.

"Wow, no one ever said that to me before!" she laughed.

Great, I thought. She took it as a joke. Oh boy, Alex, you've failed.

But then, she blushed! She had a smile on her face, showing those glistening white teeth. That got my spirits up, but I was still a bit nervous.

"I'm Teresa. Teresa Sanders. What's your name?"

"I-I-I-I am... Alex. Alex Thompson."

For a few seconds, we stared at each other, smiling. I felt relaxed. Full of energy. HAPPY.

However, we had to get to know each other, so I started first.

"I am 19 years old. I live in Brooklyn. I like to read, watch television, movies. I also enjoy movies."

"What kind?" Teresa asked.

"Comedies. I like silly stuff."

"Me too!" she chuckled.

Yes! We have something in common! I continued to introduce myself.

"I'm studying film here. You?"

"Hospitality and management. One day, I hope to open my own chain of restaurants. You probably thought that was easy to figure out," Teresa rubbed her big belly, smiling at it with pride. "Ahhh, I love food."

"Me too." I was a bit chubby myself. I have a little potbelly that I like. I - wait a minute! Two more things we have in common!

"Oh yeah, I'm 19 too."

THREE!

"So, what are you doing there? Hope I'm not ruining your concentration."

Teresa meant my notes that were scattered sloppily in front of me.

"Oh! These are my notes. I'm study for a math exam next week. You're not ruining my concentration. You're not ruining anything."

That last sentence slipped out from my thoughts. I never meant to say that, but it sure made Teresa blush even more.

"I, uh, excuse me, I can help you study. I'm pretty good at math. It seems that you are doing linear equations."

"Yeah, they can be a doozy." Suddenly, my watch beeped. Ah man!

"Oh, I have to go to work. Hey, can I have your phone number, Teresa?"

"Sure!"

I pulled out a piece of looseleaf paper and wrote my phone number on it. I passed the paper to Teresa, who tore a blank part of the paper and wrote her number down. She passed it to me and suddenly, her hand was on top of mine. The warmth of her plump palm was so comforting. We stared at each other again. We smiled. Angelic romantic music was playing in my head. Boy, what a moment.

"...Well, uh, I have to go." I took her number and placed it in my pocket.

"I'll call you tonight," Teresa said, clearly showing that she was in love with me.

"Can't wait till then!" I said as I packed my bag and began to leave. We waved goodbye to each other.

I turned back and watched her smile.

What a great day, I met a girl, we talked, We switched numbers -

CLANG!

I slammed into a bookshelf......and I fell.

Teresa gasped, "Are you alright?"

I got up quickly, being thankful that a lot of people weren't at the library.

"I'm fine. It's not the first time that happened," I laughed. Mental note, Alex - never walk and look back at the same time.

Teresa laughed, happy that I'm fine. "Okay. Later."

"Later."

Oh, what a day it has been so far.


----------



## spartan1 (Sep 15, 2009)

please continue


----------

